# Dye sublimation faded areas



## 6apparel (Aug 23, 2016)

I have been experiencing some issues with faded areas when pressing. Anything look obvious?


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

Try more heat, more pressure, or both. Also try some paper from a new stack.


----------



## Jayz76 (Feb 8, 2018)

could also be something on the material as it is localized.


----------



## Swaham (May 7, 2018)

Reduce the temperature. We were using 400 degree for 40 seconds we found some faded results so we reduced it to 350 degree for 30 seconds and it worked. You can try it.


----------



## kinjal (Jun 16, 2018)

Try with lower temperature.


----------



## w2csa (Aug 3, 2007)

Try using a fixative spray


----------



## zoomsub (Aug 27, 2018)

decrease the temperature and then try the effect


----------



## kevincook (Dec 5, 2017)

lower temperature - you just try


----------

